# How to make E-Cube Type 7 v2



## ECubesDesignerX (Jul 15, 2015)

See my video on YouTube of the mod on my channel E-Cube Twisty Puzzles
You will need a Rubik's v2 3x3x3 non-diy version. Remove the springs, round off the corners of the center piece flanges so they angle inwards in alignment with the core. Then add screws into the base of the corners (or anything magnetic) and add 8 rare-earth magnets into the ball core beneath the corners. The cube should work better than the Weilong if you do the mod right.
This cube with this mod is essentially the E-Cube Type 7 which I designed in late 2012, but with much more hollow pieces. I used silicone spray and white petrolatum to lubricate it.


----------



## Berd (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool! Could you make a video on it?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 15, 2015)

It's an interesting idea, but to be honest, I watched the video and the cube does not look very good at all. It corner cuts like 30 degrees tops and the reverse looks poor as well.


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jul 15, 2015)

But you don't need very much corner cutting, since the magnets align the sides quite well.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 15, 2015)

This sounds like an awful cube.


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Jul 16, 2015)

Have you even tried to make it?


----------

